# CD/T knot - any way to get rid of it?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone, so my kids have a few 4-H goats that have CD/T knots on their back near the top of the shoulders. One of them we did, and it's right between the shoulders so not as noticeable, and I think when he gets trimmed up it still won't be that bad.

But I know 1 or 2 of the goats my kids got from a friend of mine has them, and they are more to the side the top of the shoulder, and one is very noticeable. I need to check when they were done, but seems like it's been a while. They are almost 4mo.

Anyway to get rid of the really noticeable one? A way to drain it, or something we can use to maybe get it to either open up on it's own or shrink? The only thing I could even thick of was ichthammol, but that stuff is like tar, it stinks, and I am afraid it will stain the hair.

Biggest thing is, I don't want people looking at him and saying he is sick/diseased/etc. I know most people are going to know what it is, but there are always those that don't...
First show is in a month.

Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If I were you from now on give the shots in the loose skin behind a from leg by the chest floor. That's where I give them so I don't have that problem. As far as I know there is nothing you can do. And I would not open it up you just have to let it pass. Sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Roger.

Really nothing you can do about a vaccination abscesses, they have to come to a head first, before it can be popped and then be able to heal. It takes a while unfortunately.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you tried rubbing it hard and massaging it down? I would try that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I figured there wasn't a way to get rid of them easily, but thought I would ask.

The ones we did, aren't too bad, if they will be seen they won't be that noticeable. My husband did them, so I blame him lol. When I do the cd/t I generally don't get the lumps <yes I should have done them!>.
When I do them between the shoulders like that I tent the skin really well, and I don't think my husband did it or pulled it up enough.

I actually do try to give them behind one of the front legs. :thumb: In fact, that's where I gave the youngest 2 does their cd/t's, and no issues. But again, I seldom have an issue with a knot.

The two that are noticeable are not from our herd, they are from my friend's herd. I am going to mention to her maybe to do it in the armpit area instead. At least if a knot still forms there, then it's not as noticeable as a raised knot on the back.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never had a goat get an absess from a shot we give. But then, my daughters really take it to heart when I tell them to rub, Rub, RUB the shot site after we give it. ;-)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> I've never had a goat get an absess from a shot we give. But then, my daughters really take it to heart when I tell them to rub, Rub, RUB the shot site after we give it. ;-)


I honestly don't think they tent the skin very well, to me that seems to be what causes the lumps, and if they don't rub them well. When we did ours, I was holding them, hubby did the shot, and I rubbed them really good. 
The last 2 that I did in the armpit, no lumps/knots


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a doe that has a lump where her first injection was given and she is a couple years old. It hasn't gone away , just got smaller.
I hate , hate , hate it and wish there was something i could do about it as well. No one can really see it unless i point it out to them , but still it bothers me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd try massage and hot compress. In the future, do the CDT in a muscle. I only give the CDT in a muscle these days. No abscess, no limping, nothing. It's the way to go, for me anyways.
I also have does that their previous homes did it SQ, and they still have the lumps to this day.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Which muscle??*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd try massage and hot compress. In the future, do the CDT in a muscle. I only give the CDT in a muscle these days. No abscess, no limping, nothing. It's the way to go, for me anyways.
> I also have does that their previous homes did it SQ, and they still have the lumps to this day.


Do you give the CD & T in the rear hip, but be careful to stay away from the sciatica nerve?

Thanks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I give it in the upper thigh muscle.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Little Bits.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its a walled off abscess. Id not suggest being to rough (massaging it) with it, less it pop internally. If that happens it can become septic if it housing any kind of bacteria. 

Correct on the no shots on the side of the back leg. You can do it like bits or you can do it in the arch of the thigh on the back side of the leg.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Both of our wethers have a lump were the vet gave them the CD-T booster. She injected them by the arm pit.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're just leaving them alone, even if they look bad, I'd think it shouldn't count against them, I think most goat people or vets who know goats would know a shot injection lump when they see one <or at least I hope so>.

We bought a couple of does a few years ago and both had the lumps in the armpit, but you couldn't tell unless you put your hand on them. That is where we need to give the shots.


----------

